# 2nd Male GSD in Barrow county, GA High Kill Shelter Understaffed



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

This is the same kill shelter that the other boy is in who has now been 'spoken for' according to Missy Burrell's email I got earlier today. So he's adopted or pulled, no response from her yet on the email I just sent her.
So this boy needs help to, he's stunning and been at the shelter a long time, but he is in danger. This shelter is way understaffed and I had called the county seat and got a hold of a human resources person on Monday and left a message, they finally called me back today, then I emailed her, and she got this lady to finally respond to me after 6 days of multiple emails, and phone calls/voicemails that went unanswered. can someone help this boy too? No petfinder link on this boy yet. 
Barrow County Animal Control here is their website, but he's not on it. if you still can't get thru or get a response, email this person at this email and she'll get on them. 
[email protected]

Missy Burrell
Interim Director
Barrow County Animal Control
616 Barrow Park Dr.
Winder GA 30680
770-307-3012 Office
770-867-1660 fax


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Winder, GA | 2011-03-025

This is the only GSD listed on their site; don't know if its the same one


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

PLEASE follow the posting guidelines - the title of the post has a specific order so that it is easier to keep track of the dogs.


----------

